# I am hoping someone can help me



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I am wanting to build a website, and have gone a long way to teaching myself how. The biggest problem I need to find an answer to, is how do I make the website inter active? I am wanting to design a site that people can come on and choose items almost like a shopping cart, but that others can access the items chosen. I guess it would be something like a wedding registry. There will be no selling of any product though. Is this possible? If so, what do I need to do to get thins set up? Any help you can give me would be great, even if it is just to point me in the right direction for learning how to do it. Thanks


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm no expert but are you familiar with HTML? That would be a good place to start. HTML does the functional part of a website while you would use CSS to design the appearance.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You may want to check into WordPress, it can do storefronts and is both quick and easy to learn.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I am doing pretty good at learning HTML. I know I still have a long way to go though. I have not tried WordPress yet. I am willing to learn what ever it takes to do what I am needing to do, but just don't want to waste time learning things that won't do what I am looking to do.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

If you want tondo shopping cart, etc, you can certainly do it in plain HTML, but it's almost assuredly going to look like a Sanford and Sons Special and will likely be about as reliable. If this is for personal fun, go ahead and play...you can spend time later improving it. If this is for a business, then you're going to want to go into PHP, databases, etc.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Sounds like you want a wish list rather than a shopping cart. There are lots of free wishlist makers online, but if you want to develop your own you will probably want to go with MySQL and php. Google wish list script and you should find plenty to read


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

What I am looking to do is allow others to select items from my own data base to put on a wish list type of systems, where others will be able to access it and select the items for the person as if they where buying them for them. There will not be any sales on this site though, so I don't need to be able to except credit cards and things like that. I don't need to allow people to pick items from a stores website either. I hope this makes sense, and I hope someone can help me get to where I need to go. I will google wish list scripts and see if I can get what I am needing. Thanks Again


----------



## woodboy (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,
Adobe Flash can be a nice addition to a site, maybe adding a voting option on some of your favorite items, a chat window on your home page, and drop down list can allow you to display more items in the drop downs without having to show everything. Just be creative and don't be afraid to try.. HTML is a solid base for any web site and sometimes the simplest and fastest loading sites are strictly HTML. Just being different is what it is all about... its you, not Target, or Walmart...

netbeans.org/kb/docs/php/wish-list-lesson8.html


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Interactive sites involve dataabases. And databases, done by yourself, involve MySql and PHP. These are skills that require good HTML skills as a prerequisite. 

The way to shortcut this is to find pre-made applications. As suggested, a WordPress blog might be your best bet and there may be a plug-in that will do what you want. But I believe you would need a hosted blog to use the plugins. (About $80 a year) Also, it still is very helpful to learn some basic HTML. http://www.w3schools.com/ is probably the best place for online tutorials. Another thing to check out that might be helpful is http://weddinglovely.com/blog/top-five-wedding-website-builders/


----------

